# My first layout



## civic2n2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have been toying around with the idea of doing a layout for some time now. Well the wife got me a train set for Christmas. I have not been dragging my feet getting things going. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey man, looks good. I'm pretty much at the same step


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Coming along nicely. 

Welcome to the forum. 

Magic


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

civic2n2000 said:


> I have not been dragging my feet getting things going.


Certainly not.......

Benchwork, track plan, foam board -- and a mountain -- in FOUR days!

When did you have time to take pictures and post them here?

I'm jealous. My progress is measured in months and years.


----------



## civic2n2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

The wife kind of hinted around about get it for me for christmas so i have been planning for a couple weeks now.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice start looks like a good size layout keep up the good work


----------



## civic2n2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

got a little more done today


----------



## civic2n2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

more update pictures. should have some more later today. been working on getting the pond finished up and doing some landscaping. Not sure i am liking this ez-track very much. Been having a lot of trouble with the turnouts.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

civic2n2000 said:


> more update pictures. should have some more later today. been working on getting the pond finished up and doing some landscaping. Not sure i am liking this ez-track very much. Been having a lot of trouble with the turnouts.


Hi civic !!:smilie_daumenpos:You got a nice start their!!! Got one suggestion! Cut a hole in the back of the hillside for access!! Just in case of a derailment. 
DAVE

LIKE SO!!


----------



## civic2n2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for for the suggestion but there is a hole on the back side of the hill already.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done so far. Keep at it :appl:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Really liked where this layout was going. Any new progress or updates or pictures??



-J.


----------

